# New Years Eve Masquerade Bash, Need Ideas



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

The "old lady" and I got invited to a New Years Eve masquerade neighbor's party. We were invited last year but I declined because I couldn't speak. This year I'm raring to go.

I heard from other neighbors this is a real big annual deall. They even bring in a band. I know from last year, there were cars parked a block away for this party.

I haven't been to one of these kind of events since I was in my 30's. 

I'm looking for anyone with original costume ideas the wife and I might consider for my "coming out" party.\\/


----------



## leslie cassian (Jun 3, 2007)

Darth Vader for you and sticking with the Star Wars theme, Princess Leia for your lovely wife.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

leslie cassian said:


> Darth Vader for you and sticking with the Star Wars theme, Princess Leia for your lovely wife.


That's a good idea. One idea I had was a old decrepit beach bum and a with a younger tropical beach babe. I'm not sure I could get my wife to play that role. She could do it because see is 20 years my junior and still looks decent in a bikini. She could wear something shear see through over the bikini.

Just not sure how it would go over even if I could talk her into it. I might look like a cradle robber.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

I'm no good at that sort of thing, but fervently hope you will post a picture of you and your wife in your outfits.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

susan tuck said:


> I'm no good at that sort of thing, but fervently hope you will post a picture of you and your wife in your outfits.


I will if you help me figure out how to post photos. I'm just a old MOFO. Nicole has seen photos of my wife. She is a "hot" Latina.:-D

And a dedicated sole to put up with my bullshit all these years.


----------



## Doug Zaga (Mar 28, 2010)

Just put on a pair of red suspenders ...you could go as Don T!


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Doug Zaga said:


> Just put on a pair of red suspenders ...you could go as Don T!



My IDOL !!


----------



## Doug Zaga (Mar 28, 2010)

Doug Zaga said:


> Just put on a pair of red suspenders ...you could go as Don T!





Lee H Sternberg said:


> My IDOL !!


 
I knew that.... :-\"


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Doug Zaga said:


> I knew that.... :-\"


I need some chew, flannel shirt, cowboy hat, a flask and a old bag GF with a raspy voice to complete the ensemble.:-D


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> I need some chew, flannel shirt, cowboy hat, a flask and a old bag GF with a raspy voice to complete the ensemble.:-D



If you could get one of your dogs to do a swam dive out the drivers window of your pickup that would complete the transformation


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

I suck at this kind of stuff but how about Popeye and Olive Oyl ha ha!!


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> The "old lady" and I got invited to a New Years Eve masquerade neighbor's party. We were invited last year but I declined because I couldn't speak. This year I'm raring to go.
> 
> I heard from other neighbors this is a real big annual deall. They even bring in a band. I know from last year, there were cars parked a block away for this party.
> 
> ...



http://www.halloweencostumes.com/pl...aign=PLA-All&gclid=CITipOiQh7QCFaN_QgodEEsAQg

http://www.costumesupercenter.com/s7/mediumlarge/1190PFW-C

http://www.costumesupercenter.com/s7/mediumlarge/63355F-C
(How do you feel about singing? :lol: )


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Connie Sutherland said:


> http://www.halloweencostumes.com/pl...aign=PLA-All&gclid=CITipOiQh7QCFaN_QgodEEsAQg
> 
> http://www.costumesupercenter.com/s7/mediumlarge/1190PFW-C
> 
> ...


 Singing? You must be kidding! I'm still working on learning how to talk again.:-D


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> Singing? You must be kidding! I'm still working on learning how to talk again.:-D


That's OK. All you have to do is sing as well as Sonny.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Yrs ago for a halloween party my wife borrowed a buddy's navy uniform, bell bottoms and all, and I looked lovely in a red dress as the salior's ho. Ok, so I have no pride or shame. :-D:-D


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Bob Scott said:


> Yrs ago for a halloween party my wife borrowed a buddy's navy uniform, bell bottoms and all, and I looked lovely in a red dress as the salior's ho. Ok, so I have no pride or shame. :-D:-D


Wow, what a idea. I never thought of cross dressing.](*,):razz:


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> Wow, what a idea. I never thought of cross dressing.](*,):razz:


Lee,

The question is, how often does Bob cross dress? ;-)


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Thomas Barriano said:


> Lee,
> 
> The question is, how often does Bob cross dress? ;-)


Maybe everyday is Halloween for old Bob!:roll:


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Connie Sutherland said:


> That's OK. All you have to do is sing as well as Sonny.


I might be able to manage a verse of "I got you BABE".:-D\\/


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> I might be able to manage a verse of "I got you BABE".:-D\\/


Exactly the one I thought about.

Only Cher does any real singing. :lol:


Or maybe "The Beat Goes On."


----------



## David Ruby (Jul 21, 2009)

leslie cassian said:


> Darth Vader for you and sticking with the Star Wars theme, Princess Leia for your lovely wife.


That was my initial thought. Particularly if there is any way you can change your voice that way.



Thomas Barriano said:


> If you could get one of your dogs to do a swam dive out the drivers window of your pickup that would complete the transformation


Thomas, you are a bad, bad man. And yes, I laughed pretty hard at that :-D (sorry if you're reading this Don :razz.

-Cheers


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

:grin::grin::grin:

Where is Don, any way? Is he hibernating?


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Gillian Schuler said:


> :grin::grin::grin:
> 
> Where is Don, any way? Is he hibernating?


Didn't you hear? He is now a Schutzhund trainer and judge, in high demand with much to busy a schedule to screw around on WDF.:-D

He quit Airedales and now he is into breeding all SPORT and PP dogs.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> Didn't you hear? He is now a Schutzhund trainer and judge, in high demand with much to busy a schedule to screw around on WDF.:-D
> 
> He quit Airedales and now he is into breeding all SPORT and PP dogs.


And seminars. You forgot seminars.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Connie Sutherland said:


> And seminars. You forgot seminars.


I didn't forget but realized he is booked up 2 years in advance so I didn't mention it.
:-D


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

I thought I'd bumped into him the other day!!!

http://www.dipity.com/timeline/Bobby-Kent/


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> Maybe everyday is Halloween for old Bob!:roll:



How did I know I would take crap from you two for that post?! :lol::lol: ;-)


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Bob Scott said:


> How did I know I would take crap from you two for that post?! :lol::lol: ;-)



Ohhhh, so that's how it went eh? You're gross Bob!


----------



## David Ruby (Jul 21, 2009)

Bob Scott said:


> How did I know I would take crap from you two for that post?! :lol::lol: ;-)


I thought it was awesome Bob. It takes a lot of balls to wear that costume. :-\"

-Cheers


----------



## Doug Zaga (Mar 28, 2010)

Nicole Stark said:


> Ohhhh, so that's how it went eh? You're gross Bob!


Bob the Cross Dresser taking crap...hey!!!! most have kinky needs some dirtier than others :grin:


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Doug Zaga said:


> Bob the Cross Dresser taking crap...hey!!!! most have kinky needs some dirtier than others :grin:


Kinky is using feathers. Perverted is using the whole chicken.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

David Ruby said:


> I thought it was awesome Bob. It takes a lot of balls to wear that costume. :-\"
> 
> -Cheers


You know, I thought the exact same thing when both of the gay guys in the office showed up in dresses on Halloween. \\/


----------



## Sara Waters (Oct 23, 2010)

Several of my more extroverted male friends take every opportunity they can to cross dress for costume parties. They are totally hillarious. One even turned up naked once carrying only his guitar for halloween, now that was scary and took balls LOL.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Sara Waters said:


> Several of my more extroverted male friends take every opportunity they can to cross dress for costume parties. They are totally hillarious. One even turned up naked once carrying only his guitar for halloween, now that was scary and took balls LOL.


So those outback dudes are pretty KINKY huh?:roll::-D


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

All this cross dressing stuff gave me a more manly idea. I'm going to go as a human PENIS. I already found costumes on line.

I'm Going To Be The Dick They Remember:-D:-D:-D:-D


----------



## leslie cassian (Jun 3, 2007)

So what's the wife going to wear? A clam costume?


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

leslie cassian said:


> So what's the wife going to wear? A clam costume?


She doesn't even know what my new "DICK" costume idea is yet. She is down in Costa Rica this week closing a land deal.

I don't know how well received this idea is going to be.#-o:grin:

She will probably think I'm nuts, as usual.](*,):lol:


----------



## Mario Fernandez (Jun 21, 2008)

My friend and his wife won a custom party as Phil and Miss Kay from Duck Dynasty.. They beat out Bill and Hillary Clinton, Mormon Missionaries and some guy that was a St. Pauli girl. I thought the St. Paulie girl should of won but I was not the judge.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Mario Fernandez said:


> My friend and his wife won a custom party as Phil and Miss Kay from Duck Dynasty.. They beat out Bill and Hillary Clinton, Mormon Missionaries and some guy that was a St. Pauli girl. I thought the St. Paulie girl should of won but I was not the judge.


This one I'm going to would be a tough one to win. I've heard from neighbors people plan all year for this New Years Eve party. Evidently it's been a tradition for about 15 years.

I'm really looking forward to it.


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> All this cross dressing stuff gave me a more manly idea. I'm going to go as a human PENIS. I already found costumes on line.
> 
> I'm Going To Be The Dick They Remember:-D:-D:-D:-D


Before or after??


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Gillian Schuler said:


> Before or after??


LOL That's mean. Both


----------



## David Ruby (Jul 21, 2009)

Sara Waters said:


> Several of my more extroverted male friends take every opportunity they can to cross dress for costume parties. They are totally hillarious. One even turned up naked once carrying only his guitar for halloween, now that was scary and took balls LOL.


Gag. I would never ask to play one of his guitars! :| Probably nobody else will feel as grossed out about that, but I'm really anal about keeping my guitars clean and the thought of playing a guitar that has been squashed up against somebody's testicles is pretty repulsive to me. So yeah, there's something else to worry about if I'm ever shopping for a used guitar, so thanks for that. 

My second thought was I hope he did not drop anything.

-Cheers


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

David Ruby said:


> Gag. I would never ask to play one of his guitars! :| Probably nobody else will feel as grossed out about that, but I'm really anal about keeping my guitars clean and the thought of playing a guitar that has been squashed up against somebody's testicles is pretty repulsive to me. So yeah, there's something else to worry about if I'm ever shopping for a used guitar, so thanks for that.
> 
> My second thought was I hope he did not drop anything.
> 
> -Cheers


No problem unless you are shopping used in Australia!


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Doug Zaga said:


> Just put on a pair of red suspenders ...you could go as Don T!


Oh that's just wrong. Now I have to use the imaginary hot poker on my mind's eye.

DFrost


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

David Frost said:


> Oh that's just wrong. Now I have to use the imaginary hot poker on my mind's eye.
> 
> DFrost




Wouldn't a splash of imaginary Clorox do it? :lol:


----------

